# Need Advice On Whether Or Not To Take Him



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Alright, I need some advice on what to do...
I have a school trip June 20-22. There is no way I could take him, and I have no problem leaving him for that long with my family, because they'll take care of him, but then we are going on vacation June 24-26, so we'll probably leave on the 23rd. My sister might stay home, so, in that case, she could take care of him, but would it be okay to go without bonding for so long? 
I've had Echo for a little over a year now, but I'm not sure if that would be alright.. 
My next trip will be July 11-14, and, again, there will be no way I could bring him. My mom and I are going to a horse show for a few days after that. I'll have a night at home, then we'll leave again early in the morning. Again, could he go without bonding for that long? Right now, we are prepared to take him, but I don't want to stress him with traveling if I don't have to.
Finally, if we do bring him on either, or both, trips, I know we'll need to find a pet-friendly hotel, but are CHE set ups allowed in hotels? Will we get in trouble for having one?
I'll have a night at home both times, so we at least we won't be going 6 days straight without bonding. 
Still, would it be better to lose that bonding time with him, or stress him out a little and take him with us?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It's possible you'll lose some progress, but it's not the worst thing in the world either. If you need to travel, you need to travel. You can go that long without bonding, but he definitely can't go that long without care. If you can arrange for a pet sitter that you're comfortable with, that would likely be less stressful for everyone.

Now, some people do choose to travel with their hogs, and as long as you're properly prepared for it, that's fine. There is lots to consider. As far as what the hotels will and will not allow, that's something you'd have to discuss with them. They will all be different.

You'll have to have a full cage setup (smaller than normal for him so long as it meets the minimum standards is ok) including heat, changes of bedding, food, water from home, toys, wheel, the works. You'll also need a hard sided travel carrier. You'll want to research vets in the areas you'll be in incase something happens. 

Also, keep in mind some hogs get car sick easily. It might be worth driving him around town for a short bit before you make a decision to see how he handles it. Some hogs are ok with it and others aren't.

Those are just what comes to mind off the top of my head. I recall there being some good threads on the topic of travel which should be easy to find with the forums search function.


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot! He usually does alright in the car when we take him to the vet, so I know that's not really a big issue. If we decide to leave him, one of my siblings will take care of him, but we'll stay prepared to take him if we need to, I guess, just in case. 
Again, thanks for the advice.


----------

